# *$^%#@ sugar ants



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Damn, went to the store yesterday and bought a small box of glazed donuts. Set them on the counter last night and just went to get one.......dang counter and cellophane box was covered with tiny little ants.........they had gotten into the box somehow and were all over the donuts......... now that really torques my donuts......:rant:

Hadn't seen any of them in years, just the occasional regular ant. These sugar ants (what I call them) are super tiny, about 1/16 in. Got rid of the donuts and put out some Terro that I had..........

Anything better than Terro to get rid of them.........I did find where they were coming in, coming up thru the floor from the crawl space under the house...........sprayed that area with regular bug spray.

Now I don't have any donuts to eat with my coffee..........:rant::rant::rant::rant:


----------



## oldexscrew (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey Dan,
Just remember - just like the roaches at the joint - ITS ALL PROTEIN.
pg


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

oldexscrew said:


> Hey Dan,
> Just remember - just like the roaches at the joint - ITS ALL PROTEIN.
> pg



Paul I'm just damn glad these ants aren't that big................:lol:.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Thats why we keep all bread and pastries in the microwave.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I find that most of them come right off when I dunk the doughnut into my wife's coffee.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Frantz said:


> I find that most of them come right off when I dunk the doughnut into my wife's coffee.




I like it.....like it a lot.....:evil:


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

We went up north to the cottage and the larger sugar ants had infested the food cabinet. I put out some tarro and it wiped them out in a couple days. that stuff works wonders.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

wally-eye said:


> Hadn't seen any of them in years, just the occasional regular ant.
> QUOTE]
> All ya needed was to bring in some thing sweet. Not saying the place wasn't sweet with just you.
> 
> ...


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

I've been having a problem with anys also in my house. I cant figure out where the heck they are coming from. I bought ant traps, but it seems like they would rather have human food.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Buy a product called TERRA for your sugar ants. It might take a little time for them to find it but they will drink it up like water and your problem will be gone. We had a problem with them this year and they were into everything. My husband ate a bowl of cereal and thought it tasted different and looked into his bowl and it had about 20 ants in it. He about heaved everything back up. lol

Trust me this product really works.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

multibeard said:


> wally-eye said:
> 
> 
> > Hadn't seen any of them in years, just the occasional regular ant.
> ...


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

wally-eye said:


> Damn, went to the store yesterday and bought a small box of glazed donuts. Set them on the counter last night and just went to get one.......dang counter and cellophane box was covered with tiny little ants.........they had gotten into the box somehow and were all over the donuts......... now that really torques my donuts......:rant:
> 
> Hadn't seen any of them in years, just the occasional regular ant. These sugar ants (what I call them) are super tiny, about 1/16 in. Got rid of the donuts and put out some Terro that I had..........
> 
> ...


 
Cops get em all the time:lol: just ask your local fuzz what works for them !


----------

